# Louisiana MIMB Meet & Greet



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I wasn't planning to make the Meet & Greet Ride this year due to work. However, now my schedule has changed and I will be home Labor Day Weekend. I still will not be able to make the ride but I was wondering if people over this way would like to get together and go to Cooterville. They are having a great big Ole Shindig Friday thru Monday. If anyone wants to group up just let me know. I am planning to head over early Saturday morning and stay til late that night. We could just have us a Louisiana MIMB Meet & Greet.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Me and SMJ were talking about going the other day. It'll depend of I have the bike back together by then or not. Got a big family reunion that weekend. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll be there with a few guys and gals from our group! Hopefully Craig will be in attendance but we all now how long the turn around is at turner axles.lol As of now we are just playing on going for Saturday. I hate paying $50 for one day but it's about the only place in close driving distance that will have ANY mud.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah that's me, I hate to drop 50 for one day but hopefully it will be a good day.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm thinking we may try to be there around 10:30-11:00. Parking kinds sucks at that place so I want to get there and get a decent spot.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Yeah they really need to try an open up an actual parking area. They stay pretty busy now, but I am sure they would do even better with better simple things like that.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I want to go check that place out but Labor Day I'll be at Sabine.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Im pumped about this ride! I have talked to several guys that have been lately and they all said it has gotten Deep out there in spots. 

Im also going to be rolling on new treads on the 850 as well.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yall get good pics and vids.....i sure wish i could ride with yall but man that is a long haul


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

....trying to figure out how far this is from me, I want to go BAAAD!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Filthy it would be about 6 hours for you...Not too bad, come on over, LoL!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No thats not horrible, not sure where i'd stay....guess a tent. I'll have to do some sweet talkin at home to get the ole lady to let me go to LA for the weekend lol, but i'll see what I can do. I know alot of people that are going to Burkeville... I could go there, but I've already been once and I think Cooterville will have more of the stuff I like to ride (videos look like it does anyways).

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I promise ya there will be plenty of the deep. From what I have been hearing it was starting to get pretty deep last weekend. We have gotten some decent rain this way over the last couple of weeks, and he can always pump in more of the wet stuff. We would love to have ya over here bud, it is gonna be an awesome weekend. Hell, we will even let ya bring Walker over with ya, LoL!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd love to bring walker with me, but if I could then we'd be going to Mississippi to the meet n greet ride....he's busy getting moved into his new casa. That being said, if I make it, then it'll probably just be me by myself.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Come join us Filthy its going to be an awesome ride!


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

I might try and come if my clutch comes back from vfj in time. I was there about a month ago and it was getting pretty good around there. And no telling what this storm in the gulf will bring we may have a lot more rain you never know. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> No thats not horrible, not sure where i'd stay....guess a tent. I'll have to do some sweet talkin at home to get the ole lady to let me go to LA for the weekend lol, but i'll see what I can do. I know alot of people that are going to Burkeville... I could go there, but I've already been once and I think Cooterville will have more of the stuff I like to ride (videos look like it does anyways).
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"



You need to go up to Burkeville when it is wet. There are lots of trails we didnt cover that have mud, but when it is wet many of the trails we were on are under water. All the trails around the beaver pond will be a foot or 2 deep on the high spots with a bunch of rack deep holes. 

Let me know if you go to Cooterville some other time and I may make the trip. I have to replace the throttle cable on the Brute and I should go through the front diff and replace the bearings and seals.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

So where is this place located


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Off of highway 17 between Winnsboro and Delhi


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> You need to go up to Burkeville when it is wet. There are lots of trails we didnt cover that have mud, but when it is wet many of the trails we were on are under water. All the trails around the beaver pond will be a foot or 2 deep on the high spots with a bunch of rack deep holes.
> 
> Let me know if you go to Cooterville some other time and I may make the trip. I have to replace the throttle cable on the Brute and I should go through the front diff and replace the bearings and seals.


My only dislike about burkeville is all the clay on the long *** main roads....lol i'd actually prefer to go back after yall have gotten alot of rain, and then 3-4 days of sunshine to cure the main trails. I enjoyed the park and there was plenty of stuff out there I couldve played in, but the "new" hadnt really wore off my gade enough to get too stupid, plus levi's bike was having some severe belt squeeling and stuff going on and I didnt want to provoke him to destroy his bike either lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang wish i was home for this ride. But gotta pay the bills. I went the weekend of aug. 4-5 and i was deep in spots. The trail of tears was waist deep and deeper on me and those of you that knw me can say thats getn deep when it starts gettn close to my chest. With alot of rain that trail will be epic nasty. When we wer ther the bad deep hole was right over my airbox lid in the deepest spot. The mamas boy hole had no water and was about waist deep in mud and the eliminator was jus epic nasty. Duck pond was the same way. That place is a real test of your bike and skills. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Its gonna be an awesome time. Wish you could make it Ethan but I understand. I didn't think I was gonna be home for it either but I changed rigs and my scheduled changed with it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap yall gonns have a blast. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got the ole ball n chain CONSIDERING letting me go....I'm making progress, first time I brought it up we got in an argument lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, LoL!!! It sounds like my house


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

i know the schedule got me stuck offshore keeping me from making the mimb laborday ride


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Cooterville is going to be Epic this weekend with all this rain we are about to get!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's a fact. Its gonna be deeeep.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well yall better get vids and pics or it didnt happen lol.....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I promise ya my vid camera goes everywhere with me. It is definitely gonna happen, LoL!!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Between the two of us we should have some pretty awesome footage.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It's looking better for me to make this trip, but still no guarantee. Keeping my fingers crossed 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just take her with ya filthy lol find a baby sitter or all heck will break loose....if I ride without mine she turns into the devil 

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright everybody, Cooterville has decided to cancel the concert type events at the Labor Day ride due to the storm headed this way. They are still going to be open with plenty to do. The only thing that this really effects is the entry fee. It was $50 for the full 4 day event to cover Music Artist fees and such. Now it is their normal entry fee which if I remember correctly is $20 (someone correct me if I am wrong). We are still going to have a helluva time. I hope that everbody comes out to join us. It is gonna be epic deep this weekend.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Jim I think it might be 30 for a whole weekend. I know last time I was there I paid 160 for a room and me and a rider and the room was 100 but I did stay friday-sunday

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Your right Ethan. I was wrong on the prices. See below

Copy and Pasted straight from their website.



*Pricing*


*Prices For Non-Event Weekends*

$25 ATV w/ One Rider 
$10 Each Additional Person 
$10 Primitive Camping (Per Night) 
$5 Daily Fishing Permit

_Lodging Prices Available Upon Request_


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be there in just a little bit. See everyone soon. Everybody else, I hope all of you have a great Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I won't be attending this one, but walker and I will try to make a trip there soon. 

yall have fun and be safe

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me know filthy when you plan this ride with walker I'll try to meet you if work allows 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

So I posted this in the 4th annual meet and greet thread, but I figured I stick it in here as well.

Well I wanted thank everyone that came out. The "Southern Mudd Junkies" also 2010Brute and RMax. I am sorry I had to leave a little early (I took on water up the exhaust). I got towed back to the front by an awesome looking Red Polaris Sportman. Now for the difficult news for me to share. 

After getting the brute loaded up and pulling out something just wasnt feeling right with my body. Turns out I was having a heart attack. I am lying in the ICU at Glenwood Medical Center in West Monroe right this moment. I was told that the doctor worked a miracle and I am lucky that I am still alive. It has been quite the emotional roller coaster today. 

Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Going up bud

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow dude thank the brute for takin the hit for ya cuz if she hadn't you may have been still riding and not going get checked out!!!


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang gumby, get well man. Ole brute knew it was time to go home.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We had an awesome time guys! The park had a ton of water. The trail of tears was Deep! I'm editing a video as we speak. 

James it was great to meet you! I was in shock when I read that last part. I'm glad everything turned out ok and you where able to get the medical attention you needed. Get well soon bud!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Glad you made it to the ER! Big man upstairs was def. watching over ya!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang gumby, I saw your truck gone yesterday afternoon, and I told Rmax that something must have happened. I'm glad you are gonna be OK man. Wow, that's scary, one minute having a great time with beers and buds and the next minute on the way to the emergency room. I'll put in a good word with the man up stairs for ya. I think he's already on your side though. Get well soon.

Edit because I forgot to say what a great time i had at COOTERVILLE this weekend. This place is great and it working towards being one of the greatest around. The people that we talked to were all very nice and had good things to say about the riders and the park too. If you're looking for a fantastic weekend getaway, Cooterville is the place. It is in the middle of no where. But I like that about it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright folks let's hear it. How was the ride how was the trails what kind of carnage did yall have and most of all who all made it through the trail of tears start to finish. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Man it was crazy deep out there. I loved it!lol The first hole going into the trail of tears came over the front racks on my 850. We got about half way down the first stretch of the trail and gumby swamped his bike.

Past the Eliminator headed towards the Deep bad Hole was also deep. It dropped off about chest deep on me (5'10") twice. 

Also the flooded canal going past the Deep bad hole headed towards the Mamas boy hole was waist to chest deep the whole way through. My video is loading now and Ill get it up as soon as it was finished. 

One things for sure we MUST plan a ride back again. That place is quickly turning into one of my favorite parks in the area but I like doing the deeper water riding.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like it was just right. It's deff getting better all the time. Sounds like yall didn't have any carnage and that's good. Was it lots of folks there

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree it was pretty much perfect. As far as the carnage we did have some. Had a ranger 800 with OL2's break a rear axle and a canam outlander break a drive shaft at the end of the day though. Man I have Never seen so many ppl there. We got there around 10:30 and had to park across the street in a field. By the time we left trucks were lined up for several hundred yards down the side of the road. Had to 200-300+ folks there.


----------

